

Valve announces SteamVR, debuting at next week’s Game Developers Conference - OberstKrueger
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/02/valve-announces-steamvr-debuting-at-next-weeks-game-developers-conference/

======
higherpurpose
This seemed like a no-brainer as soon as Oculus sold out to Facebook. Instead
they waited until they lost Michael Abrash to decide whether they are actually
going to build commercial VR glasses or not. Bad move there, but hopefully
they will unveil something competitive, at least on the hardware side.

If I were Valve, I would immediately ban any previous Oculus Rift support in
the Steam store as well. It's the only way for SteamVR to make itself
competitive this late in the game. Otherwise, unless the hardware really is
radically better than Oculus Rift (seems improbable) they won't have a big
enough competitive edge to catch-up to Oculus in terms of developer support
and user critical mass.

Besides, why support Oculus Rift after selling out to Facebook and stealing
your best VR guy anyway? Facebook will only screw over Valve some more in the
future once Oculus Rift gets big enough and Facebook doesn't _need_ Valve
anymore.

~~~
yohui
> _ban any previous Oculus Rift support in the Steam store_

Users would riot. Clearly Valve must look for ways to give itself an edge, but
taking away features is a recipe for bad PR.

I do hope Valve can pull it off, though. They deserve a shot, after how their
relationship with Oculus went.

